# Ammyy Admin software--Is it Safe?



## Rdg41 (Oct 14, 2011)

I have been helping an elderly relative (who lives 400 miles away) learn to use and communicate on the PC. I recently learned about "Ammyy Admin software," and figure it could make my teaching and the relative's learning job much, much more simple. It researching the software on the net, there is much said by actual and potential victims about scam efforts that use Ammyy. These victims equate Ammyy to the scam--I've yet to see anything positive said about Ammyy. My thoughts are that the Ammyy _may_ be legit and is only the _means_ by which scammers ply their malicious efforts.

The enlightenment I seek is : "*Is there anything inherently bad or negative, from a security perspective, in installing and using Ammyy Admin software?*"


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

Ive never heard of it.If nothing good is being said about it then I dont think you would want it in your computer.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

There are a lot of good choices. LogMeIn, TeamViewer, and the free VPN's are all remote connection options. As you may know, Remote Desktop and Remote Assistance are built into Windows.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

My Hosts file blocks the site from ammyy so that is not good news. It's blocked for a good reason.

Looks like it's not freeware but Ad-Ware.
http://www.ammyy.com/en/buy.html
Time limit also.
http://www.ammyy.com/en/admin_license.html

I would stay away from Ammyy Admin software.

Someone else may know of "remote desktop sharing" that is good and safe to have. It's the weekend so your get less replies.

Look here.
http://www.techsupportalert.com/best-free-remote-access-software.htm


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Elvandil said:


> There are a lot of good choices. LogMeIn, TeamViewer, and the free VPN's are all remote connection options. As you may know, Remote Desktop and Remote Assistance are built into Windows.


Hey those are the ones at http://www.techsupportalert.com/best-free-remote-access-software.htm


----------



## gEEkEE (Jun 3, 2011)

I would try to use Teamviewer or Logmein free versions. Those are the more common used free remote support software.


----------

